# failed Embryo implantation



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all.
I have had three failed IVF cycles, all due to failed implantation. My consultant sent me for various blood tests, which I cant remember what they were all checking for now. I know one of them was checking for blood clotting.
Has anyone else had the same with failed implantation issues and if so what was the outcome if you were given medication.


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi
Some of the other tests could of been immune tests. If not you can write the list down from Agate's information on immunes and take that to your consultant to test.
Blood clotting is usually helped by clexanne and there is info on clexanne in agates notes.
Some ivf programs give baby aspirin as a part of protocol for implantation helping. 
Other factors could include hidden c causing scar tissue to the uterus, other issues of the uterus like polps and fibroids, these can be seen with an aqua scan if you have someone who is good at judging them.
I have antinuclear antibodies and have to take steroids for this issue. This was found in the immune tests I had done.


----------



## dingledell (May 19, 2010)

hello.
i have had two failed implantation & a third that implanted for a very short while. 
i have now also been advices to ? have blood tests ? internal to check the uterus. 
will find out next Mon / Tue what is required of me.
When i have any info i cam sent it to you if that helps.
x


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Thankyou both for the info. 
I also had an implantation for a short time too, the pregnancy test said, slight positive. The closest I have ever been to being pregnant. 
I won't find out any results yet for another 3 weeks some of the tests take 6 weeks to come back.
Thank-you dingledell, the info would be great to know. Hope its some good news for you.


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

PMC - I think our problems have also been due to failed implantation since I have never had a misscarriage as far as I'm aware, & we produced lots of high quality eggs as far as the embryologists can tell (not being an exact science).

We decided to get immune tests done, & I also had a hysteroscopy (neg), vaginal swab testing (neg), & the hidden C (Chlamydia) test done (neg). We found I had high NK killer cells & also a slight blood clotting issue. Our consultant (Dr Thum at the Lister) has put me on steroids, clexane, baby aspirin & intralipids for our next FET, in addition to the other meds you need to take to down regulate then build up your womb lining.

If I was starting again I would probably chose to go with a different immune specialist but only because Dr Thum is known to be more on the conservative side (he has been very pleasant throughout however). There is loads of info re all the tests that you could do on Agates faqs. If you want any further info from me please feel free to pm me.

Good luck!


----------



## dingledell (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for you replys. 
could you tell me what agates **** is, i've seen it on other e-mails but have not come across it personally.
dingledell


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Agate has written a very lengthy informative dictionary of questions & answers (faqs) for immune problems & other issues. It is in alphabetical order & you just click on the letter you need to look at - eg. 'C' for chlamydia etc.
The link for this is
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0
& you can find this in her signature at the end of any of her posts (she mainly seems to write on the Immune & investigations threads).

Hope this helps


----------

